# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Firma Mifcom?



## Jaho (11. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund von mir hat vor sich einen PC bei MiFcom Gamer PC, High-End Gaming PC mit Wasserkühlung, HTPC und PC-Konfigurator | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop zu bestellen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Firma
bzw. taugen die was?

MfG Jaho


----------



## pringles (11. September 2011)

Da kommt leider nur deren Übersicht zu Schein, allerdings sind solch fertig Dinger immer hoffnungslos überteuert, außerdem können wir dir etwas besseres und billigeres zusammenstellen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2011)

Rate dir auch von der Seite ab und rate dir dazu dir hier ein System zusammenstellen zu lassen und es selber zusammenbauen.
Da hast du mehr von.


----------



## Jaho (11. September 2011)

Klar, ich würde mir auch selber einen zusammenbauen. Aber wie gesagt, ein Freund von mir will sich da einen bestellen.
Ich würde Ihm ja einen zusammenbauen, nur habe ich im Moment nicht so viel Zeit und das dauert Ihm dann zu lange.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2011)

Dann rate ich dir eher zu Alternate und den PCGh PC's.
Wo liegt denn das Budget?


----------



## Jaho (11. September 2011)

Ich stell bei Alternate einfach mal was zusammen. Das Budget liegt so bei 2500€.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2011)

What the Hell?
Wohin willste das ganze Geld bitte stecken?


----------



## Jaho (11. September 2011)

Der will halt auch unbedingt in 3D zocken und ja alles mit höchsten details. Aber ich sag mal in spätestens 2 Jahren ist sowieso ein neues DX drausen. Aber das muss er selber wissen. 
Ich bin selbst so ein enthusiast so lang es nicht ganz so Sinnlos ist.


----------



## da_exe (11. September 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann rate ich dir eher zu Alternate und den PCGh PC's.
> Wo liegt denn das Budget?



Das sind also deine berühmt, berüchtigten Ratschläge 


Man kann sich zb. auch bei Mindfactory "gute" Fertig-Pcs bestellen ala guckstu A guckstu B​
Wenn Alternate, dann stell die Komponenten einzeln zusammen, geht da ja auch und dann zusammenbauen lassen.
Ich komme gerade von ner Party deswegen geb ich mir keine Mühe dir mehr Sachen rauszusuchen. 

Wenigstens hat GoldenMic ja schon am Anfang richtig gesagt, das es wesentlich besser ist, einzeln zu kaufen und zusammenzubauen. Alles andere bedeutet nur draufzahlen. Mal abgesehen von der Rennerei wenn was kaputt geht. Aber da ja hier Kohle ohne Ende rausgehauen wird, brauchts kein Grund zu sparen..


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. September 2011)

Von mindfactory rate ich auch ab, die haben teilweise produkte nicht aktualisiert.
Folge nen freund von mich, hatt da was bestellt und es kam nur die hälfte an, sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt.Es gab zwar nee mail mit dem verweiss das die ware nicht da ist. aber man kennt ja Leute die nervig es nicht schaffen dann ruhig zu bleiben.
Nungut allein das der Shop produkte als vorätig anpreist und diese dann nicht da sind, geht garnicht.
Bei hardwareversand.de und alternate.de hat man solche quängeleien nicht.

Aber alter, 2500€ mensch da kannste das beste zusammenbauen was es gibt.beim bildschirm wird es eng.aber finger weg von 3d fernseher sind noch zu langsam.
Dann besser ein 23" TFT mit 120hz und nvidia 3dvision. Das funktioniert zumindest. prad.de ist ne gute anlaufstelle für monitore.
leider gibt es keine 16-10 monitore mehr in 24" die spieletauglich sind.
also keine schlieren
kein Corona
kein inputlag
kein ghosting

Die 23" sind fast soweit Spieletauglich zu sein.Spieltauglichkeit maßstab.
LG l227wt inputlag bei 8ms Schlieren nö,ghosting nö,corona nö
so muss ein monitor sein, einzigster nachteil nicht blickwinkelstabil,da ist mein samsung 2032bw besser.
Und kaufe dazu ein 7,1 oder 5,1 souroundsystem mit verstärker und soundkarte dazu.Das muss man haben. ich mein vernünpftig.
allein sound macht dann 1000€ 
250€ nen 7,1 reciever sony, harman,kennwood
700€ 4 standboxen wie etwa heco oder jbl, nen center und nen aktiven sub basssreflex reicht.die nachbarn werden danken.
Soundkarte dann nee creative oder eine xonar, verstärker analog angeschlossen.
Die harman verstärker haben das noch.
rest
intel core i 7 2600k
nen mugen3
z68 board, geh nach austattung
1 TB hdd
1x ssd min 120GB
win 7 pro
soundkarte xonar oder creative aufjedenfall 7,1
eine gtx570
ein 80+ 650watt netzteil. opp und ocp muss dabei sein
Blu ray brenner min 8 fach SL und 2 fach DL
Gehäuse geschmacksache  ich empfehle die collermaster HAF reihe oder xigmatek midgard
nenn handstaubsauger und pressluft dosen.


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

So würde ich es machen:

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed  ~245
Board: ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MSVDAA-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~200
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~30
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
SSD:  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) (semi-passiv) ~130 
Gehäuse: z.B. eines aus der Cooler Master HAF - Serie ~ab 90€  
 Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho + ggf. Montagerahmen (für Asus Boards) ~40  
 Graka: 2x ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5 ~600  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15

Monitor: z.B.  BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" ~320

Oder 2x GTX580. Dann aber besser das Corsair AX 850 dazu


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2011)

Jaho schrieb:


> Der will halt auch unbedingt in 3D zocken und ja alles mit höchsten details. Aber ich sag mal in spätestens 2 Jahren ist sowieso ein neues DX drausen. Aber das muss er selber wissen.
> Ich bin selbst so ein enthusiast so lang es nicht ganz so Sinnlos ist.


 
Wie gesagt, am besten wäre es immernoch selbst etwas zusammenzubauen.



da_exe schrieb:


> Das sind also deine berühmt, berüchtigten Ratschläge


----------



## Micha77 (11. September 2011)

Ich würde Softys Konfig nehmen!


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

Micha77 schrieb:


> Ich würde Softys Konfig nehmen!



Ich auch . Wenn Ihr nicht selbst basteln wollt, hardwareversand schraubt die Kiste für 20 Taler zusammen (bis auf schwere Tower-Kühler).


----------



## Abufaso (11. September 2011)

Für Crossfire wäre dann aber das Referenzdesign besser da die Asus DC/II drei Slots belegt. Bei zwei Stück sind das dann schon 6 Stück. Ausserdem müssen die ja auch Luft abbekommen, also bräuchte man 8 (!) Slots dafür! 
Da braucht man schon einen ordentlichen Big Tower und ein passendes Board. 

Edit: @TE: Will dein Freund übertakten?


----------



## KriseCH (11. September 2011)

Da du ja nach Personen suchst die Erfahrung mit Mifcom gemacht haben, sag ich auch mal was dazu. Ich habe meinen Rechner dort vor nem Jahr gekauft und er läuft bis heute problemlos. Support ist freundlich, kompetent und schnell. Wie bereits gesagt, ist es teurer dort sich ein PC bauen zu lassen, als selber die Komponenten zu kaufen und zusammenzubauen oder ggf. den Rechner bei alternate oder was ich wo zusammenbauen zu lassen, da gibts ja viele.
Wer sich nicht traut mangels Kenntnisse etc., niemanden hat der einem helfen kann oder einfach nicht möchte kann die Option wie Mifcom nutzen um sich einen Rechner zusammenbauen zu lassen, wie es bei mir damals der Fall war. Mittlerweile würde ich bzw kann ich auch gut mir selber Rechner zusammenbauen was einfach auch einfach günstiger ist und man so bessere Teile zum selben Preis verbauen kann!


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Für Crossfire wäre dann aber das Referenzdesign besser da die Asus DC/II drei Slots belegt. Bei zwei Stück sind das dann schon 6 Stück. Ausserdem müssen die ja auch Luft abbekommen, also bräuchte man 8 (!) Slots dafür!
> Da braucht man schon einen ordentlichen Big Tower und ein passendes Board.
> 
> Edit: @TE: Will dein Freund übertakten?



Ich habe extra ein Board mit hohem Abstand der PCIe x16 Slots gewählt, so dass auch die Asus DC-II genug Luft bekommt. Quantenslipstream hat genau diese Kombination mit 2x Asus GTX580 DC-II mal ausprobiert, und das hat gut funktioniert.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall übertakten, weil sonst die CPU limitiert.


----------



## Abufaso (11. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auf jeden Fall übertakten, weil sonst die CPU limitiert.



Wenn er das will finde ich könnte man (bei einem Budget von 2500) auch in einen besseren Kühler investieren, wie z.B. den Silver Arrow.


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Wenn er das will finde ich könnte man (bei einem Budget von 2500) auch in einen besseren Kühler investieren, wie z.B. den Silver Arrow.


 
Öhm, der Macho HR-02 kühlt mindestens genauso gut wie der Thermalright Silver Arrow


----------



## tobibo (11. September 2011)

Ich würde mich aktuell zwischen den folgenden Kühlern entscheiden:

- Mugen 2/3
(überall verfügbar, günstig, nicht so leichte Montage)

- Termalright HR-02 Macho 
(sehr leise bei hoher Leistung, nur bei wenigen Shops günstig, je nach Board etwas aufwändigere Montage/bei Asus Boards Montageplatte benötigt)

- Ekl Alpenföhn Nordwand 
(leichtere Montage, gute Kühlleistung, sehr schlechte Verfügbarkeit)

- be Quiet Dark Rock Pro/Advanced (sehr leise, gute Kühlleistung, sehr schick, teurer)

und falls man zusammenbauen lässt:
- die Kompaktwaküs Corsair H60/H80 
(gute Kühlleistung, platzsparend, wird verbaut, etwas lauter als o.g. Towerkühler bei gleicher Leistung, teurer)


----------



## Jaho (11. September 2011)

Aber jetzt mal eine andere Frage. Mir kommt gerade der Gedanke das ich meinem Kumpel einfach meinen PC verkaufen könnte, da ich bald sowieso eine Weile nicht da bin.
Ich müsste bloß wissen wie viel der noch Wert ist.

CPU:            I7 950 @ 4,00 Ghz
Kühlung:      Corsair H70
Mainboard:   Gigabyte X58A-UD7         
RAM:           6x2 GB exceleram DDR 3 1600 Mhz         
Grafikkarte:  2 SLI Asus ENGTX 580         
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar D2X         
SSD:           ocz vertex 2 extended 120 GB
HDD:           1TB WD Caviar Black
NT:              1200W Silverstone Strider Gold
Case:           Silverstone Raven 01         
Inkl. Windows 7 home premium x64

Mit dem BenQ XL2410T und dem 3D vision Kit.

Alles ca. 6 Monate Gebraucht.


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

Wert-Schätzungen sind nur im entsprechenden Bereich des Forums gestattet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wertschaetzungen/80

Mach bitte da einen Thread auf.


----------



## xthomas26x (8. Februar 2012)

....................


----------



## Abufaso (8. Februar 2012)

Hört sich nach einem sehr miesen Laden an.. 
@xthoms26x: Anwalt?


----------



## xthomas26x (9. Februar 2012)

............


----------



## Jaho (12. Februar 2012)

Mhm, habe bis jetzt nur gutes gehört. Höhrt sich eher nach einem einzelfall an. Wenn allerdings ein Defekt vorliegt müssten sie das Gerät anstandslos austauschen.


----------



## xthomas26x (13. Februar 2012)

..............


----------



## mifcom:dmistetski (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo PCGH Leser und xthomas26x,

mein Name ist Dimitri Mistetski und ich bin Geschäftsführer der MIFcom. Natürlich muss ich unsere Meinung zum Beitrag von xthomas schreiben, denn so können wir es leider nicht stehen lassen, denn die Angabe kann nicht ganz der Wahrheit entsprechen. Diejenigen, die unsere Firma kennen sollten, oder unsere Bewertungen bei Trustedshops, eKomi, diversen Foren etc. lesen werden feststellen, dass wir versuchen immer zuvorkommend zu arbeiten. Wir stehen unseren Kunden mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und nehmen unsere Garantie- un Gewährleistungsverpflichtungen sehr ernst.

Wie kommt es nun zu so einem Fall, wie es xthomas26x schildert? Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, um welchen Kunden und Fall es sich handelt, würde es sonst sofort intern prüfen. Was kann passiert sein? Trotz sorgfältiger Tests, kann man einen PC Defekt nie 100% ausschließen. Ein Fehler kann durchrutschen, oder passiert erst beim Versand oder der Inbetriebnahme. Ich versichere hiermit und stehe dazu, wenn es mal zu einem Garantiefall kommt, ist es zu 100% ausgeschlossen, dass wir den Service, sprich Reparatur, Austausch etc. verweigern.

Wie es sich anhört hatte xthomas26x einen Rechner erhalten, der nicht einwandfrei funktioniert. Nun kann ich mir denken, dass er diesen aufgrund dieser Tatsache sofort zurückgeben wollte. Man müsste prüfen, ob eben in diesem Fall Widerrufsrecht besteht. Wenn der PC umfangreich nach Kundenwünschen hergestellt wurde und es sich um ein aufwendiges System handelt, kann es sein, dass der Widerruf nicht zu 100% gewährt werden kann, aber das ist auch schon ein absoluter Ausnahmefall. Wir bitten jedoch ohne Diskussionen an den PC in Stand zu setzen, wenn gewünscht auch umzubauen. Ich meine es wurde mit Sicherheit das geliefert, was xthomas26x auch gewünscht hat! Wenn er dieses Angebot nicht annimmt und trotzdem nur auf einer Rückgabe besteht kann es sein, dass die Service Mitarbeiter eine Aufwandsentschädigung abziehen. Man kann doch mit Sicherheit unseren Standpunkt nachvollziehen, dass uns ein Kunde eine Chance zur Nachbesserung geben sollte, gerade dann, wenn man einen PC ganz nach seinen Wünschen zusammenstellt. Schauen wir dazu alleine mal den Tipp einiger User an die Komponenten bei Mindfactory & CO zu bestellen und selber zu bauen. Mal angenommen, dabei werden alle Teile geliefert und der Arbeitsspeicher wäre kaputt. Gibt man dann ALLE gekauften Teile wieder zurück, weil es zu einem einzelnen Defekt kam?

Ich fasse zusammen - ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass unsere Servicemitarbeiter eine Reparatur oder Tausch eines defekten Systems in Garantie verweigern, das wäre eine gänzliche Missachtung meiner Vorgaben. An xthomas26x - wenn Sie wirklich der Auffassung sind, dass wir unseren Gewährleistungspflichten nicht nachkommen, bitte kontaktieren Sie uns und lassen Sie sich zu mir persönlich verbinden mit einem Hinweis auf diesen Beitrag und Problem, das werden Ihnen die Kollegen nicht verweigern! Dann können wir die Angelegenheit direkt besprechen und auch zu 100% eine Lösung finden. 

Wir hatten seit über 2 Jahren keine Anwaltliche Auseinandersetzung mit einem Kunden, unsere Widerrufsquote liegt unter 0,5%, was sicherlich ich in dieser Branche kaum zu glauben ist, das muss doch sicher etwas bedeuten. 

Dimitri Mistetski, MIFcom GmbH


----------



## xthomas26x (13. Juni 2012)

Alle negativen Beiträge von mir habe ich gelöscht, da Die Firma Mifcom eine akzeptable Lösung angeboten hat!!!  Vielen Dank der Firma Mifcom.​ 
Entschuldigen sie die Unannehmlichkeiten.​


----------

